# Fiberglass Body Parts



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I did a search on the forum and nothing pulled up on the subject of using fiberglass replacement panels.

VFN offers an assortment of fiberglass bodies, hoods, fenders, doors, quarter panels, trunks, bumpers, and other parts for the '64 through '72 GTO/Lemans/Tempest. They also have how-to info.

Fiberglass may be an option for some of you who are not seeking original steel or want to lighten up the car, but its not for everybody. I have their '69 one piece font end without the hood for my '68 Lemans. I have to rework the marker lights so as to use my '68 ones, but nothing I can't handle. I will also have to fit headlights. I want a tilt front end -which they do make a kit for doing. Nice quality piece and lightweight. Also got the '68 rear bumper as mine is rotted and I am painting it to match the body color anyway. You don't want to hit anything or have some clown back into you in a parking lot, but it is an option. No installation experience or tips as I have yet to install it. I am hoping the body lines line up and I don't have to do any reworking, they look pretty good.

VFN Fiberglass - All your fiberglass parts


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great website, Jim. Thanks for posting. What amazes me is the amount of parts you can get for the '60-'64 Big cars, which are making a comeback at vintage drag events. Doors, hoods, bumpers, body shells....I had NO idea this stuff was still available, and reasonably priced, as well. Makes the idea of turning a rough '60-'62 Ventura or Catalina into a functional race car very doable. Great site!!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep, gives you more options. You could build a nice car just like the early hot rodders because you just cant' find a steel '41 Willys anymore, and if you did, you could not afford it. Eventually our muscle cars will go this way when the number of rebuilders has dried up or become too pricey for all but a few.

One of the latest forms of computerized technology is the 3D printer. You can literally build things using a printer. They have a 3D camera which you take photos with, download it into the printer, and it layers material down to create the piece. They have them right now for home use -and are inexpensive. One day you will be able to build your favorite model car and produce it as a full size vehicle. What about the running gear? You can create this as functional as well -it is being done now. Listened to a program where they are experimenting with this in the medical field and hope to one day be able to layer functioning cells in the shape of organs to replace bad/diseased one. I may still someday be able to build my 6' tall redhead with huge boobs, hourglass bod, long legs, and all the female parts..........except maybe vocal chords, I could live without that part!:smilielol:
What is 3D printing? How does 3D printing work?


----------



## GTODoug (Jun 21, 2018)

Looking for a one piece fiberglass front for 2006 GTO. Drag race application. Does anybody make one? Please advise.


----------

